# Manchester Dog photography contest



## BandiBandi (Jan 17, 2014)

For our new Facebook page, we started a dog photo contest. 
Visit our page or search for Manchester Dog Photography in Facebook, and upload your best photo of your dog, get much like as you can, and the first three most liked photo's uploaded will win a free photography session in Manchester.
Have fun and enjoy!!!

Manchester Dog Photography


----------

